
The LaunchRock UI Redesign - ntmunger
http://blog.launchrock.com/launchrock-ui-redesign/
======
ntmunger
What do you think about the new LaunchRock Site Builder?

~~~
loceng
I just wonder if they did any A/B testing with users to see what the results
were - and if those resulted to positive increases.

~~~
jaymstr
Jameson, CEO, here. We haven't done A/B testing against the previous site, but
we closely watch our metrics and have seen a lift since the new product went
out. We were confident in the new app, and would have rolled back if necessary
(it was out for a week before we announced it), but all signs were good.
Actually setting it up to do a proper A/B test would have taken a lot of
engineering time, and we judged it to not be worth it at this point. A lot of
that has to do with our goals which are more about expanding the platform than
optimizing the "launching soon" feature set.

~~~
loceng
Fair enough. Thanks for the reply.

